# Where's Waldo - 2009/12/31



## WoodCore (Dec 31, 2009)

Headed out this morning after some coffee to Southbury to take a rip on the "Where's Waldo" trail in order to pass a pretty big mileage threshold and finish out my first year of trail riding with one last pedal. I thought that I would be able to get this ride in before the predicted snow started but none the less mother nature decided to make the last rip of 2009 a snowy one. The snow started to fall as soon as I stepped out the door and by the time I arrived at the trailhead I was greeted with a solid coating of snow covering the ground. 

Undeterred by the weather, I geared up and rode the trail out to the lake and back on the fire road. It was definitely slippery and had to dismount for some of the more technical sections regardless, great to get back on the bike again and mission accomplished.

Kudos to Cakegirl for creating this great trail! This was my first time riding it end to end since the lower section has been completed and wow did it roll nice. Can't wait to get back out and ride it when the conditions aren't quite so slippery.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice job Woodcore!


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2010)

Gonna start calling you HardCore. Total mileage for the season?


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Total mileage for the season?



1202.93 miles.....

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=8932&page=116


----------



## MLegg (Jan 3, 2010)

Huge milage Core!! 

If I had done 1/2 that amount, I'd have to take the entire winter off to rest up. But I suspect the word "rest" isn't in your vocabulary.

See you on the slopes.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome man.  Representing the 'bury!


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2010)

Hardcore indeed! Nice job!


----------



## Trev (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Woody,

  Give me a ring if you wanna head down again sometime soon, I would love to check the rest of that trail out..  that is of course if you can handle slowing down for me 

  Is that a new bike??  I don't recall you having that last we rode.. probably Aug/Sept..


----------

